# Kart conversion



## nospin1234 (Aug 28, 2016)

I am converting my Mcculloch MC101 kart to electric, I am using the Motenergy 1012 motor, Sevcon 4 80/350 And 40152 80 volt 30ah pack. I am at the wiring programming stage and hope I can get some input.
I still need to source the Dvt software and I have the ixxat 1.6 on its way,


----------

